# Invite to Revo Karting/Open Day



## Revo Kev (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi Guys/Gals, this is an invitation to the Revo Technik open day on the 19th July 2003.

The venue is Whilton Mill National Karting Centre Nr Daventry Northants. See http://www.whiltonmill.co.uk.

We have invited clubs from accross the VAG range, and as well as it being a social event and a chance to show off your cars to other petrolheads we are having a 2hr kart endurance race in the afternoon, prices being:

1st place
A full days driving experience at one of the UKâ€™s great driving schools for FOUR! Plus 4 Vouchers each worth Â£125 off any future Revo software purchase.
And of courseâ€¦The Revo 2003 challenge trophy!

2nd place 
4 Vouchers each worth Â£125 off any future Revo software purchase and a T-shirt.

3rd place 
you guessed it, Revo t-shirts

So if you want to get competetive with the rest of the VAG marque contact us to enter a team of up to 4.

[email protected]

01327 301 901

Look forward to seeing you on the 19th July


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Kev,

Is there a cost involved?? If so how much and how many teams are you hoping to get??

Thanks

Jason


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The cost is Â£170/team....

Club stands are free.....


----------



## Revo Kev (Mar 7, 2003)

Yep, price as above. (Cheers NuTTs)

Not sure on how many teams to expect, we've numerous teams from our dealers and it'd be good to get at least one team from each club/forum we've invited which would make it nice and competitive!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Have the Karts been Rolling Roaded, or is there no need?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D ;D



> Have the Karts been Rolling Roaded, or is there no need? Â


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

The Remus boys may be up for that I think I should invite them....

Could be good for all concerned particularly if I pay :-[


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Guess What:

I'M GOING !!!!!! ;D ;D

Cheers

Howard

PS: If you fancy a warm up before, come along on the 5th July !!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Will a team from APR be there then ... :


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

More importantly, are you entering a team ? 

Howard


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

> Guess What:
> 
> I'M GOING !!!!!! Â ;D ;D
> 
> ...


doh! Howard's spotted the post.....  

so then revo.. do you want to give him the cheque now or later ?


----------



## Revo Kev (Mar 7, 2003)

Unfortunatley we aren't entering a Revo team as we intend to be answering any questions you guys have, and hopefully putting code on the peoples cars who are making use of the 'special' prices (tba)

Any chance someone could email me the details of any teams you would like to enter to [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

You have e-mail Kev.

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Revo Kev (Mar 7, 2003)

Come on guys I know Howard has a team in, but you have no one to race on behalf of the TT owners. Is no-one interested?


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I am interested...for two reasons...

1) I have just had the 5 hour Revo trial software and it is fantastic!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

(Thats what I looked like all the 5hours...BIG GRIN!!

2) Karting...I love karting and and havent arranged and outdoor evernt this year....damn!!

PS: Whats the Special prices coz me, an S3 and a Cupra R is interested????


----------



## Revo Kev (Mar 7, 2003)

I will be posting up our Prices for the event later on today.... watch this space!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> I will be posting up our Prices for the event later on today.... Â watch this space!


Still watching this space ....


----------



## Revo Kev (Mar 7, 2003)

Unfortunatley I can't post up the prices we will be offering on the day, suffice to say if you're considering it a trip to the open day will be worthwhile!


----------



## Revo Kev (Mar 7, 2003)

Please find directions to the Revo Open Day at Whilton Mill below:

From North
- Exit M1 Junction 18
- Follow A428 towards Rugby
- Follow A5 towards Milton Keynes
- After 6 miles turn left at Whilton sign
- Whilton Mill is 1/2 mile on the left

From South
- Exit M1 Junction 16
- Follow A45 towards Daventry
- Turn right at Weedon cross roads on to A5
- Follow A5 for 4 miles
- Turn rightat Whilton Sign
- Whilton Mill is 1/2mile on left

We look forward to seing you from 10am Saturday 19th


----------

